# Full-screen remote X-session



## Ubivetz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi All!
I have iMac (intel) with OS X 10.4.9 (17" with 1440x900 screen resolution) and X11 installed. In need to establish *full-screen* X-session with OpenSuse 10.2 computer. How do I?
I tried the following:

```
LANG=C xnest :1 -query enexdev01 -geometry 1440x880
```
but I had window title bar ath the top with 3 colour buttons


----------



## Ubivetz (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeeep!
I've found the solution! It's little bit tricky:
1) Run X11.app, goto to the Preferences->Output->Enable Full Screen
2) Then set X11 to full screen
3) Press Command-Option-A.
4) Exit X11.app
5) You may need a reboot (depends on the phase of Moon)
6) Run Terminal.app and type X -query host_you_want_to_login

See http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20021222135237185
for additional details


----------

